# Rockler Router Edge Guide



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

Heres another one for ya...........I was on the Rockler web site and they have a router edge guide and a offset router plate. besides the physical appearance what is the difference between the two? im looking for a guide to help me cut dados that is relatively cheap as these rockler ones. iv'e seen some clamp down fences that are up in the 50 and 60 dollar ranges. does anyone know if there is a limit to how far in these rockler templates can cut a groove without running out of room?????

reds_21


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you need to rout a dado you can use any straight edge as a guide. A piece of 1x3 clamped works just fine.


----------

